# Chat roulette



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Aaargh! Why did I do that? It was terrifying! But also, tee hee! At www.chatroulette.com, you get paired with a random stranger for a webcam chat.

I gave it a go, and the "stranger" picture flashed though a few different pictures before it came to rest on a guy wearing sunglasses and a big hat. We stared. He waved. I waved.

"hi," he typed.
Me: "Hello!"
Him: "nice to meet you"
Me: "Nice to meet you too."
Him: "are you in bed?"
Me: "yes, I'm ill, pity me!" (i'm not really, I don't know why I said that)
Him: "where you from?"
Me: "Scotland, and you?"
Him: "you're ill and you have to be here?" (maybe I misread that, I'm not sure what he meant.)
Him: "holland"
Me: "cool"

He stared. I stared. I got that feeling of "Aargh aargh must get out of this situation" - you know the feeling? He started to type.

Me: "scuse me, gtg now" and I closed the tab right away.

It was sort of fun, though did I mention terrifying?

If you want to try it, *BE WARNED*, you run the risk of seeing video nasties.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

oh cool, i heard about this site a couple weeks ago, it sees like a cool way to connect with someone, no pressure interesting experience, i wanna try it but don't have a personal computer/webcam, and I'd probably be really nervous anyways.

And yeah, it does seriously connect you with random people so if anyone wants to try it, be warned that u might get paired with some random naked guy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've talked to a few people on there. Awkward as hell every time. It is kind of fun to use random gifs as your cam screen and see peoples reactions if you just want to mess around though.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I just tried it and yes...it's mostly bored people looking at the camera but there was a nasty...and all I have to say is...

My eyes! The goggles do nothing!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I might do it again if I can set my teddy bear up in front of the camera...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

whenever I see this thread title, I think of French people, something with guns, and cats. 

I love thread titles. 

I may give the chat thing a go sometime, just to see what happens. sounds interesting....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

congrats on having the guts to do it, Madison :boogie


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

haha, keep in mind there's a small minority of people who troll it just to screencap your reactions. So if you see a sexually provoking lesbian couple, don't take your shirt off, move on... lol.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I gave this a shot last night, and no, didn't put up any gifs, or masks or anything else to hide. I was wasted though lol Very interesting. I found maybe 2 normal people and the rest were blanks, or wanking guys. Pretty scary, having it random. One of the normal guys turned out to be 16 years old and I felt SO old. Had to get outta there.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i used to go on there, i tried it again these past two nights, but it just makes firefox crash for some reason.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I tried it. It's hilarious.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:rain


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

i found out about chat roulette from a tumblr site (http://cobratakeover.tumblr.com/) that i follow. looks entertaining but i don't think i could do it alone. and some form of alcohol would be required before hand.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Very entertaining website. I've never used my cam though. I'm always using gifs.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

broseph said:


> Very entertaining website. I've never used my cam though. I'm always using gifs.


Aw cams are more fun! I went on it last night again, skipped over one or two creeps, but had some cool chats with a couple guys all around the world. I actually hit an older female and she skipped right past me without even a glance. Offended! (Unless she was looking for a creep haha)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I will have to get drunk and try this some time.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

darkangel said:


> Aw cams are more fun! I went on it last night again, skipped over one or two creeps, but had some cool chats with a couple guys all around the world. I actually hit an older female and she skipped right past me without even a glance. Offended! (Unless she was looking for a creep haha)


Yea. I should try to use my cam sometime.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Alrighty then, I guess now I have plans for the weekend. Get fairly drunk, hook up my webcam and se what happens.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chatroulette is scary as hell. lol


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Just keep in mind that many users will try to get "reaction" pictures of you, so if somebody is doing something disgusting or weird, don't make a face and just go to the next person.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Mc Borg said:


> Chatroulette is scary as hell. lol


Yes it is.



MindOverMood said:


>


 That's a sweet wee movie. I've got just the same feelings about nexting - it goes from "hey, that's rude" to "normal" very quickly.

I missed my meds, got quite manic and spent all night on it a couple of days ago. I still haven't seen any genitalia - maybe I'm just lucky! The most perverted it got was a 15-year-old asking to see my chest. Er, no. Had a nice chat with a young couple from Illinois, and was utterly freaked out to realise that my laptop has a built-in microphone that I didn't know about.

It was fun. Wouldn't do it without a mask though.


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Just keep in mind that many users will try to get "reaction" pictures of you, so if somebody is doing something disgusting or weird, don't make a face and just go to the next person.


yeah, make a face and you will end up on one of the many blogs that feature just that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I went on chatroulette and me and my friend had a nice conversation for about a half an hour with this girl. Unfortunately the connection froze and she was gone forever.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

It was very hard for me to do this


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I want to try it. I have a Halloween mask I haven't worn in a while and want to see reactions to that lol.


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Ben Folds does Chatroulette during a concert. love this!!


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

firedancer said:


> Ben Folds does Chatroulette during a concert. love this!!


Haha love it!


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

firedancer said:


> Ben Folds does Chatroulette during a concert. love this!!


That was so cool, especially the "man on the can"! haha


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

firedancer said:


> Ben Folds does Chatroulette during a concert. love this!!


oh yeah I watched that before, it was actually an homage to this guy called Merton, who is famous for doing that piano improv on chatroulette and uploads them on youtube, and he does look kinda like ben. here's his first video:


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Keep it clean people. There are children reading this.*


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.vtring.com is supposed to be better. Anyone tried it yet? (I haven't used either yet!)


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Dang, that seems interesting, I just might have to give it a go! I've got an old halloween mask lying around here somewhere...


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I want to try that. I also want to see reactions to my Halloween mask.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hm,I kind of would want to try this,but sounds so scary.
I think I would have a hard time hiding my reaction if something nasty or weird appeared lol.


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)

Mc Borg said:


> Chatroulette is scary as hell. lol


 Yea, it is. Some of the things you see on there are not the things you want to see.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't think I could EVER try it. I'm actually more afraid of the normal people than the weird ones.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Whitney said:


> I don't think I could EVER try it. I'm actually more afraid of the normal people than the weird ones.


This is how I feel too because you can just next the weirdos,but with the normal people you might want to talk to them.I'm also afraid that they'll see how nervous I am.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I'd never try it. On Saturday Meghan and I tried Omegle which is similar. Once we saw this guy jerking off we decided to never bother with anything of the sort.


----------

